# Installer Ubuntu sur un DD dédié à Time machine



## An-Ki (26 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

Je propose un nouveau topic qui, j'espère, sera bien placé sinon veuillez m'en excuser d'avance.

Je poste ici car mon but final est d'obtenir Ubuntu sur mac d'une manière alternative.
Ma question risque de paraitre farfelu ou peut être absurde.
(je dispose d'un macbook OS X (2,4Ghz, 2G RAM, 160 G), d'un disque dur 1 To dédié Time machine et d'un dvd d'ubuntu.)

Je voulais savoir s'il était possible d'installer linux sur un disque dur externe dédié à time machine, je m'explique, il ce trouve que mon DD ext 1 To n'est remplie qu'a 600 Go par TM et qu'il me reste logiquement 400 Go, je souhaite donc savoir s'il n'est pas suicidaire de partitionner mon DD ext dédié à TM à l'aide de Bootcamp ( 200 Go alloué à Ubuntu ): 800 Go pour Time machine et 200 Go pour Linux (Ubuntu). Et dans le cas ou ce serait possible faut il défragmenter le disque dur pour rassembler les données de time machine, ou alors ce n'est pas nécessaire ? (je sais que Time machine gère plutôt bien les disques qui lui son alloué mais sait on jamais, je n'ai pas spécialement envie d'écraser certaines données de TM en installant Ubuntu).

Par la suite, si tout cela est possible, je booterais mon mac sur le dvd d'ubuntu et installerais linux sur la partition du Disque dur ext créer par boot camp (200Go).
Un Linux portatif, elle est pas belle la vie ? 

Merci d'avance aux personnes qui prendront un peu de temps pour ce pencher sur cet épineux problème.

An-Ki


----------



## schwebb (26 Janvier 2010)

Hello,

Ça ne devrait pas poser de problème. 

J'avais installé Ubuntu en dual boot sur un MacBook, ça tournait impec. Simplement, je n'avais pas utilisé Bootcamp pour le partitionnement, mais l'outil de partition intégré d'Ubuntu.

En revanche, je ne sais pas si tu as besoin de 200 go, ça me paraît beaucoup. Tout dépend de ce que tu veux faire avec ton Ubuntu, bien sûr. Perso c'était juste pour découvrir et disposer d'un système alternatif, je ne stockais presque rien; j'avais donc 10 go seulement.


----------



## An-Ki (26 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir

Merci pour ta reponse Schwebb, je reverrais peut être ma partition à la baisse, mais je compte modifier pas mal de choses dans ubuntu et m'en servir assez souvent c'est pourquoi j'ai décidé de prendre une partition si grande ( et aussi parce que j'ai de la place et que ce n'est pas si souvent ).

Ceci dit dois je defragmenter mon disque dur externe 1 To avec time machine dessus pour réorganiser les données ou alors time machine gère suffisamment bien sont espace pour que je ne prenne pas le risque de d'écraser des données qui pourraient être "importantes"

Merci pour votre intérêt.

An-Ki


----------



## schwebb (27 Janvier 2010)

An-Ki a dit:


> je reverrais peut être ma partition à la baisse, mais je compte modifier pas mal de choses dans ubuntu et m'en servir assez souvent c'est pourquoi j'ai décidé de prendre une partition si grande ( et aussi parce que j'ai de la place et que ce n'est pas si souvent ).



Si tu as de la place... 



An-Ki a dit:


> Ceci dit dois je defragmenter mon disque dur externe 1 To avec time machine dessus pour réorganiser les données ou alors time machine gère suffisamment bien sont espace pour que je ne prenne pas le risque de d'écraser des données qui pourraient être "importantes"



Normalement, un redimensionnement à chaud du disque ne présente pas de problème. Ceci dit, je ne l'ai jamais fait moi-même sur un DDE dédié à Time Machine (sur le disque interne si), alors je te réponds dans le vide.


----------



## An-Ki (27 Janvier 2010)

Je vais expliquer ce que j'ai fais, histoire que ca serve de leçon pour d'autres, après tout c'est le but d'un forum 

J'ai partitionné mon disque dur dédié time machine avec "l'utilitaire de disque" ce qui n'a servit à rien car j'ai été obligé d'annuler cette operation avec l'utilitaire Gnome.
J'ai ensuite inséré le DVD d'instal' graver par mes soins, booté dessus à l'aide de la commande pom(cmd)+C puis je suis arrivé sur l'utilitaire d'ubuntu, j'ai donc voulu passer par la mise en mémoir vive de l'os (partie test). Ensuite j'ai utilisé l'icone d'installation sur le bureau d'ubuntu prévue à cet effet, créer 3 partitions en /, /home, et "swap" et finis l'installation.

Au moment du redémarrage, gong, écran gris, et un jolie dossier avec un point d'interrogation à l'intérieur et une profonde envie de m'ouvrir le ventre .

Donc là, j'attends plus que mes CD d'instal' de mac OS X qui sont resté chez moi et qui devraient arrivés par la poste, pour l'archive instal' ou utiliser en dernier recours l'efface instal' tout en espérant que ma partition Time Machine en est pas pris un coup sur le beignet

Bilan: Première étape, l'installation de Linux sur mon disque dur externe réussi.
         Deuxième étape, redémarrage sous mac foiré.

J'espere que mon expérience saura profiter à d'autre. Je vous dirais comment j'ai réussi a m'en sortir, si je réussi


----------



## schwebb (27 Janvier 2010)

Tu avais installé Refit?


----------



## An-Ki (27 Janvier 2010)

Oui je l'ai installé.


----------



## GillesF (1 Février 2010)

De ce que je sais, pour booter sur un DD externe c'est assez compliqué sur un mac. Je pense que refit doit être installé aussi bien sous OSX que sur le DD externe (disponible dans les sources universe sous ubuntu). Je n'en sait pas plus...

Après j'avoue que je n'ai jamais été vraiment loin dans mes essais mais je pense que c'est possible


----------

